# Art meets bug sex?!



## Crimson-Canon (Jul 2, 2009)

I was at the Getty Museum in California, and I was looking at the map of the place when something happened to catch my eye. So I took a photo. I later saw that the art piece in my photo seemed to look disgusted at what HE was seeing. 

This is merely for giggles. :] Hope it makes you at least chuckle!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 2, 2009)

He looks concerned ...


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## polymoog (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha great capture ;-)


----------



## Coffeesoul80 (Jul 5, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome i love it lol......


----------



## xmaxonx (Jul 5, 2009)

:lmao: Haha, what a great picture. Nice capture!


----------



## Line of Best Fit (Jul 6, 2009)

that's funny how that worked out.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell yeah he looks freaked out by the crazy bug sex going on around him!!! LOL


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 6, 2009)

Im sorry. That is just weird. LOL


----------

